# Any Huron river reports?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Didn't get out there myself today. Wondering if anyone else did.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Steve,
Check back later tonight, I will be in Wixom shortly. I'll post ASAP.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Will do.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

All species permit-$27
One day parking permit-$4
Catching 'bows and Browns until your arm hurts-priceless
I think the weather kept a lot of anglers from coming, but that was just fine by me. I was there from 1-7 p.m., and lost count by 2. I mostly caught browns, but had lots of 'bows as well. They ranged from about 12--20 inches. This was my first time taking trout on the fly. Although these were stockers, this will be an experience I will never forget. Hopefully I will get a chance to take some wild ones this summer.
Fish On!


----------



## Gator (Mar 8, 2001)

It was awful cold out there in breathables and I could only last about an hour and a half. However, I did catch one nice brown on an olive wooly bugger and I broke off a huge fish on a black one. I was only using 6X tippett, so its my own fault.
Nice place to get the rust off before the season though. I hope to go back and try to catch some on dries, wife permitting.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I saw some insects hatching last week and I saw a flying bug floating on the river two weeks ago. Is anyone having any luck with dry flies or is it best to stick with nymphs and streamers atleast until the "hot spell" this weekend?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Although I did not have any dries on me at the time, I did see several trout rise on this section of the river. On Sunday I caught several 'bows on a muddler minnow that was tied with highly bouyant materials. It moved like a popper creating action on the surface. If I were out there today I would give them a whirl.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well I got as close as looking at the water tonight. Perhaps I will even get a line wet before the year is over.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Where did you fish Ypsifly? Were you near Belleville or Flat Rock. I have the weekend off and I am debating where to fish.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Fished Flatrock today at lunchtime. Saw one steelie taken by the footbridge in Huroc Park. Another guy hooked a walleye. I didn't get a bite on woolybuggers or streamers.
The water is very shallow and clear for the Huron. I wonder if the steelies are waiting for a rise in water level to run now that the weather warmed up.
Anyone try the Metro Parks? Now seems to be a good time to search for holes with the river level being down.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Gunrod,
I was up above Wixom at the Proud Lake rec. area taking stockers on Sunday and Monday during the day and at Flat Rock Monday night. All I got Monday night was a couple "eyes. I did see one steelie go over the coffer at about Ten O'clock. Tuesday I fished below Belleville dam for an hour with no luck, but I did see a muskie follow one of my lures. Darn these out of season fish! This morning before class I went down to Frog Island park and saw a couple suckers. Have I missed the white bass run? I've been going down to the river for a half hour or so each day casting attractors with no luck.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I hit the river under the Belleville Dam. Water was running fast, somewhat clear. Wading was tough and I nearly lost it a couple of times. Really need to walk slow and get a firm grip.
Although I didn't get any bites, I had the pleasure of watching a steelie jump four times, twice completely out of the water.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I fished Belleville from 6 to 830 today. I landed a 30" muskie and hooked a steelie that took two 50 yard runs on me before I lost it. I know this fish was fat. Also hooked a small bass but was able to throw him off quickly before he got me tangled. It was getting too dark to see to retie.

Talked to a guy who was 1 for 3. Others around said he should have been 3 for 3 but didn't know what he was doing.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Gunrod,
What were you using? I'll be down there in a day or two and could use a couple 50 yd.runs of my own!
Thanx


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Go to this page, http://hometown.aol.com/slamcoinc/index.html 

Down near the bottom is listing for Nymrod Nymphs. On this page you will see some flies called doctor toms. That is what I was using. All fish came on green body and hackle with a yellow shellback.

Good Luck, that big one is still there.


----------



## Gator (Mar 8, 2001)

Fished the river in Proud Lake State Rec. Area on Saturday for the stocked fish again. It sure is nice to have somewhere relatively close to get some practice before the season. 

Late in the afternoon there was a nice hatch of tiny whitish to gray midges, about size 22 or 24, that the fish were rising to. The problem was I didn't have any tiny midge flies, so I tied on a size 16 Royal Coachmen. To my surprise, I managed to catch a 15" brown and a 16" rainbow. I wish all trout were as gullable as the ones from the hatchery.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Gunrod,

I have been trying to fish Belleville the past couple of days. I have seen steelies jumping in the rapids, so I'm fired up.
Where do you get access? I have been parking on Haggerty next to the tracks and walking to the river. The current has been difficult for wading. I have seen guys walking across the tracks to get to the other bank but I don't think messing with the railroad officers is worth it. 
BTW, what size hooks have been using? I have been using size 4-8 streamer hooks. I was justing thinking about tying some woolyworms that look a lot like Dr. Toms.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I tried the side of the river where you are but there are too many hangups. If you go to the past where you are parking to the light you can hang a right. Go until you see the sign for the marina and hang another right. This will dead end at the river. You can go down on this side and only have to cross the tracks and not have to walk across them.

I was using #8 size dr toms and #6 for egg sucking leeches but all hits were on the dr toms. 

Also right now there are no rapids. After the rain the other day the water is way up. And looking out my window right now it looks like it is coming up even more. Use bright colors cuz the water was somewhat dark.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Nifty lookin little flies. Do you use chenille for the body and colored hen saddle for the hackle? Looks like a yarn case on top with a little cotton candy effect. They look good. I like experimenting trying to make the most realistic egg i can. Glue eggs, globugs, cotton candies, crystal eggs, etc. Different color combos....etc. Sure is fun!!!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

sorry. got messed up... i am referring to the dr. toms


----------

